# Alien Black Maggots Want Your Duodenum, p.1



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

"The Black Bean Soup seems a little off today," Sherman thought to himself, swallowing down a spoonful of the slightly sickly smelling goop. Usually this stuff is amazing; Char must have been gotten manhandled more than usual by her beloved SO last night. Sherman lifted another spoonful, but something caught his eye. Did that bean just twitch? "I must be losin' it" he said, shoving the black-laden utensil into his mouth. He enjoyed the warmth of the gruel going down his throat, though it really seemed to be retaining its heat. Maybe even getting hotter in his stomach. "That's it, gotta tell Char to quit taking her passive/aggressiveness out on us innocent bystanders," he thought, but just as he rose to head to the kitchen, his head spun a little, and he knocked into a neighboring patron. "Man, I'm sorry..." he started, but the dude just glanced at him...with eyes that had turned inside out.


by We'en


----------

